# Pope John Paul's Last Will and Testament



## Flatlander (Apr 8, 2005)

http://staging.hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/P/POPE_WILL?SITE=AP&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2005-04-07-15-47-56


----------

